# Top Tip Timber Tyre Treatment Taller Transition



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Ever been frustrated that you can't clean or dress the bottom of the tyres properly?

Then slash cut scrap 2"x2" timber is the answer!



















An extra 2" makes all the difference!
Helps having the car a little higher while washing and even hoovering the interior too


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Forsh said:


> Ever been frustrated that you can't clean or dress the bottom of the tyres properly?
> 
> Then slash cut scrap 2"x2" timber is the answer!
> 
> ...


Top Idea!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Brilliant lmao


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a thanks just for the thread title :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Any plans to patent the '7T' method???


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Like the guy who invented cats eyes - you can have this one for free!

Do you think people will refer to the '7T' method along with the 2BM?

:lol:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Forsh said:


> Like the guy who invented cats eyes - you can have this one for free!
> 
> Do you think people will refer to the '7T' method along with the 2BM?
> 
> :lol:


It'll be standard. 
Washed doing 2BM method then tyres dressed with 7T


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Clever idea 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Great Idea

Thinking outside the box

Trademark the "7T" method.....this time next year...as Del Boy used to say!!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I bet that stops the hose getting caught under the tyres too.

Top Tip Timber Tyre Treatment Taller Transition, terminating tube trapping too.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Have a thanks just for the thread title :thumb:


Me too, epic title!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok, this reminded me of wheel chocks that you could get when you store your car for a while:

http://www.grasshopperleisure.co.uk/fiamma-wheel-saver-cradle-8061-p.asp

(there are others)

It seems this is a common problem for caravans/trailers (getting them level), so there are lots of others on the page to basically level out (lift) a car/trailer/anythingWithTyres

So if you want to buy something for the job, they're not too expensive.

Top idea from the OP!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I've done similar but used an old fencing post. Cut the rot out and I have two ramps of 6"x3". Now I can get the Jack under the car lol.










Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

All great ideas. I solve the issue though by rolling the car forward a for or two to expose the bit of tyre I couldn't get to.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Forsh said:


> An extra 2" makes all the difference!
> Helps having the car a little higher while washing and even hoovering the interior too





footfistart said:


> I have two ramps of 6"x3"





cleslie said:


> All great ideas. I solve the issue though by rolling the car forward a for or two to expose the bit of tyre I couldn't get to.


Come come! cleslie! surely, without being greedy, an extra 2" helps - with the exception of footistart who deems an extra 3" necessary! perhaps his 'car' is 'lower' to start with!

:wave:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a mondeo titanium x sport estate and need a low profile jack to get under it. But I hate jacking on the sills and because I don't have a long jack.... The height is needed and helps a lot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

